# Body temperature



## annieo (Sep 26, 2012)

Just some background: Had thyroidectomy Sept 21st 2012. Have been on 100 mcg of Synthyroid since day after surgery.

I read some things about body temperature. Just out of curiosity I took my temperature a few times. It seems to be down in the low 97 degrees. Like 97.2 and 97.4. I took my temp around 11am today and it was 97.2. Another day I took my temp in morning and it was 97.4 and then later in the afternoon it was 99.6. :confused0024: Not sure if I have a bum thermometer or what. It is a oral digital and new. I'll have to take my husbands temp and see what it says for him.

Anyway if the thermometer is correct what might these weird temperature fluctuations mean? I assume the low may mean I need more thyroid hormone. I'll be tested again in december. But if it is fluctuating between lower then normal and then going higher then normal does this mean anything? I should probably start taking my temps a few times a day at the same times to see I guess.

Thanks for any insight you can give me.

Ann


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

If the thermometer is correct, the temperature fluctuations mean your body is doing what any body does--having temperature fluctions throughout the day. That's completely normal.

I wouldn't obsess over body temp. Having said that, though, I doubt 100 mcg will end up being your final dose. I think you'll likely see an increase in dosage when you get your labs done.


----------



## annieo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Octavia. I just didn't know if the body temps were something I should be concerned about.

I think your right and that the 100 mcg will not be my final dose because I can notice a change in how I feel. I feel ok but not as good as I felt before probably because I need an increase in dosage. I have an appointment for a blood draw for labs December 4th.

Ann


----------

